# Compteur GPS avec plan ou Google Maps



## vito2a (11 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Je cherche en vain une appli qui permettrait d’afficher ma vitesse pendant que j’utilise Maps ou Plan sur mon iPhone.

Merci d’avance.
Vito.


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2022)

Sous Android avec Google Maps c'est dans Paramètres/Paramètres de navigation/Options d'itinéraire en voiture et là on active Compteur de vitesse. Ce doit être la même chose avec un iPhone.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Janvier 2022)

je ne le trouve pas sur la version iOS


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je ne le trouve pas sur la version iOS


Est-ce que ton application Google Maps est à jour ? Sinon, tu la vires, tu la réinstalles et vois ce qu'il se passe. Normalement les réglages dans Paramètres sont les mêmes sous Android ou iOS, sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Janvier 2022)

oui elle est à jour et non ça ne ressemble pas 
du coup je comprends que vito2a ne s'y retrouve pas


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> oui elle est à jour et non ça ne ressemble pas
> du coup je comprends que @vito2a ne s'y retrouve pas


C'est étonnant, mais pas improbable sous iOS ! Sous Android, c'est comme je le mentionne et ici c'est plus détaillé... https://www.papergeek.fr/google-maps-comment-activer-compteur-vitesse-823191


----------

